# Bar ends for Brompton?



## Melvil (14 May 2016)

Hi all,

I've got a Brompton on order (S6L) but before it comes I'd just like to pick your brains as to a) whether any of you use bar ends with an S and b) if so which ones - since they need to be stubby enough to be able to fold up OK.

Any advice much appreciated! 

Cheers,

Mel.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2016)

I have the Ergon GP2 on my S6L and they work a treat :-)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2016)

On my S type I have the Cane Creek Ergos. I've never got on with Ergons, on a 140 mile ride I had to spin the Ergons round, because they were causing me extreme and very painful hand cramps.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have the Ergon GP2 on my S6L and they work a treat :-)


Same on my S


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 May 2016)

I don't use bar ends with my S. I am open to the idea & looking for the perfect for me set as I prioritise a bar end mirror over the extra hand position, so finish up an awkward lump at the right hand end if I try some types of bar end grip. Depending on how tall you are I think they would be a very good addition, I find at 5'11 on an S bar I can get hand tired with just the one position after 20 odd miles and end up with a few creative hand positions to help (@Fnaar)


----------



## 12boy (15 May 2016)

I have the Ergon GP2s as well and I find them pretty good. I actually wore out a pair of the cork Ergons coupled with some no name cut down bar ends. They were a bit larger and the bar ends longer and were more comfortable. Still after 10 miles or so I start to experience some discomfort and by 20 I need a break. I really prefer the "shake hands" position of bar ends, bull horns, moustache bars etc but haven't found a way to deal with the fold issue other than a QR on the stem and an Aber Hallo to get the bar further forward. Still, for commuting 10-15 miles or less the Ergons are pretty good. Bar end mirrors are nice but the stem is easily broken if the bike falls over.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2016)

I use these on my H and M type B's.

http://i-grip.procraft.de

They use the inner of the tube to grip and in effect give me a 2" grip extension either side and still folds up with no issues.
Very comfy and cheaper to buy from rose bikes or discount bikes in Germany than SJS Cycles.


----------



## Melvil (15 May 2016)

Thanks all for the (nice and not too expensive) suggestions - a few avenues to pursue for when the b*****ton finally comes!


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2016)

Ergon copies from Edinburgh Bike Coop plus a bar end mirror on one side. Does not interfere with fold and are essential for comfort.


----------



## Melvil (15 May 2016)

oldwheels said:


> Ergon copies from Edinburgh Bike Coop plus a bar end mirror on one side. Does not interfere with fold and are essential for comfort.



Do you mean these? http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...rowse/accessories/handlebars-stems-grips-tape


----------



## velovoice (15 May 2016)

+1 Ergon GP2 on my S. Love them.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2016)

Melvil the ones I got look the same but I made a hole in the outside of one to take a plug for mirror which stays in position and does not interfere with folding. Just have to be a bit careful parking the folded bike not to bash the mirror. Never found it a problem. I carry an appropriate size allen key to tighten the mirror as vibration can slacken it and thereby makes it useless unless kept tight.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2016)

Melvil said:


> Thanks all for the (nice and not too expensive) suggestions - a few avenues to pursue for when the b*****ton finally comes!


Don't bother with the mirror .... on a B all you can see in it is your dust ....


----------



## Melvil (16 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't bother with the mirror .... on a B all you can see in it is your dust ....


----------



## Kell (17 May 2016)

I like bar ends. Always have done. And the one's I've got on my Brommie came off my 1994 Orange P7.

They're just standard 90's bar ends. But as I commute all through the winter, I slid some cheap foam grips over the top because my hands used to get really cold from the metal. And then when they split, I added some very fetching Duck Tape over the top...

Might not look the best, but they're really comfy and help to extend the riding position a fair bit.

However, on a cautionary note, I did buy an H6L because I knew I was going to put small risers bars on with bar ends and figured the extra ground clearance would help.


----------



## Melvil (17 May 2016)

Kell said:


> I like bar ends. Always have done. And the one's I've got on my Brommie came off my 1994 Orange P7.
> 
> They're just standard 90's bar ends. But as I commute all through the winter, I slid some cheap foam grips over the top because my hands used to get really cold from the metal. And then when they split, I added some very fetching Duck Tape over the top...
> 
> ...



That's really clever how the handlebars are wide enough to accommodate the bar ends either side of the wheel. Very nice.


----------



## T4tomo (18 May 2016)

Woodman micro bar ends on. I've, although not sure you can still get them.....


----------



## cisamcgu (28 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> I use these on my H and M type B's.
> 
> http://i-grip.procraft.de
> 
> ...



I also have these on my M type. It still folds fine as long as you get the angle right - but I managed it so it cannot be hard ! Makes riding more of a pleasure with different hand positions. I got mine from discount bikes - delivered, as far as I remember, in about 5 days


----------



## Melvil (7 Aug 2016)

Hi all - just to say I fitted the Ergon GP2's today and they are great. Fantastically comfortable and another hand position. 

On another note - it is pretty unbelievable that a £1000 Brompton bike has cheapo foam grips as standard. They really aren't that good.


----------

